# How hard is it to find parts for a cream separator?



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I just bought the bottom half of a Royal Blue Junior cream separator. I bought it for $25. Don't know if that was a good deal or not, but I was afraid to leave it and have it dissapear on me. Oh well...

Dayna


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Nobodah? Okay. Must be pretty hard to find them then. I'll keep a look out on ebay then...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wish I could help ....but... I searched the net also...and can't find anything either....I hope you eventually do ...find the parts .... :hug: good luck


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I found a single page on your new to you cream separator. It appears its from the 1930's and was carried/sold by Montgomery Wards.

http://dairyantiques.com/Cream_Separators_1.html (scroll 3/4 of the way down the page)

Not what you wanted but maybe the owner of the web page could help find what your needing.

Edit. Found a few more things

Operators manual
http://cgi.ebay.com/Montgomery-Ward-Cre ... 1c0e3a73d2

A *maybe* whole one but if it doesn't sell you might make a deal with the seller

http://cgi.ebay.com/MONTGOMERY-W-Cream- ... 19b813431b

From what I am seeing, a lot of folks have one of these or parts of one anyway. You might be able to contact someone and get the parts you need even if you have to do it one at a time.
Google Royal Blue cream separator and you will get a whole lot of hits.


----------



## drhula (Mar 18, 2013)

i have one i am wanting to sell ..it is all there and has the wrench and book all disks some filters and O rings i am a wanting $250 OBO for the whole thing email me if you are still looking or if you know some one looking [email protected]


----------



## bgblok68 (Mar 19, 2013)

My buddy just bought the bottom part with the two spouts today at a flea market. Its missing the top part that holds the milk but it was only $5.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I got my cream separator on ebay. I got the manual one that you crank, for idk, $80. I guess. It was from the Ukraine. You can buy the same one at other websites, for $300.-400. You can get an electric one for a few dollars more. I decided to get the manual, because I decided I was getting lazy...lol. So, don't spend a lot of money on an antique, unless you want an antique.


----------

